# html hyperlink in obs



## Rod Jenkins (Mar 29, 2021)

I have set up my OBS, and OBS with stream elements, I can now use tipping, BUT I can only have the hyperlink set on my twitch page, which is all good and fine. BUT what if I don't use twitch? sure I can put text in, but a hyperlink would be novel, then even if twitch goes down, (as if) I can still get donations


----------



## lelando (Apr 14, 2021)

Currently, there are no video formats that I know of (certainly no common ones) that can contain hyperlinks in and of themselves.  When you see a hyperlink in a video, it's being added by the player, and it's probably on a proprietary platform &/or has been added on as a layer on top of the video after the fact.  It is currently impossible to export a video signal that works everywhere and have any sort of built-in hyperlinks.  Sorry, it's just not in the current technology.  Go forth!  Invent a video format that can contain built-in hyperlinks that becomes ubiquitous!  Seriously, that would be so cool!


----------



## malibugraphics (Aug 12, 2021)

Rod Jenkins said:


> I have set up my OBS, and OBS with stream elements, I can now use tipping, BUT I can only have the hyperlink set on my twitch page, which is all good and fine. BUT what if I don't use twitch? sure I can put text in, but a hyperlink would be novel, then even if twitch goes down, (as if) I can still get donations





Rod Jenkins said:


> I have set up my OBS, and OBS with stream elements, I can now use tipping, BUT I can only have the hyperlink set on my twitch page, which is all good and fine. BUT what if I don't use twitch? sure I can put text in, but a hyperlink would be novel, then even if twitch goes down, (as if) I can still get donations





Rod Jenkins said:


> I have set up my OBS, and OBS with stream elements, I can now use tipping, BUT I can only have the hyperlink set on my twitch page, which is all good and fine. BUT what if I don't use twitch? sure I can put text in, but a hyperlink would be novel, then even if twitch goes down, (as if) I can still get donations


im trying to create a news host on greenscreen, placed on bottom left, floating over an html background thats Users can click and control. Help!


----------



## malibugraphics (Aug 12, 2021)

lelando said:


> Currently, there are no video formats that I know of (certainly no common ones) that can contain hyperlinks in and of themselves.  When you see a hyperlink in a video, it's being added by the player, and it's probably on a proprietary platform &/or has been added on as a layer on top of the video after the fact.  It is currently impossible to export a video signal that works everywhere and have any sort of built-in hyperlinks.  Sorry, it's just not in the current technology.  Go forth!  Invent a video format that can contain built-in hyperlinks that becomes ubiquitous!  Seriously, that would be so cool!


im trying to create a news host on greenscreen, placed on bottom left, floating over an html background thats Users can click and control. Help!


----------



## malibugraphics (Aug 12, 2021)

heres a workaround solution. https://css-tricks.com/overlaying-video-with-transparency-while-wrangling-cross-browser-support/   OBS, are you seeing this?


----------



## malibugraphics (Aug 12, 2021)

here is another solution.. https://simpl.info/videoalpha/  how can this be incorporated into  OBS?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 13, 2021)

You cannot embed a clickable link in your video broadcast. That's not a feature of any video codec or container I know of. Such a feature would have to be made possible by the platform you stream to.


----------

